# Trying to finish a VERY Large "Annie"......



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My Dad and I started this locomotive back in 1981, When his health declined, I was the one chosen to finish it. Between family and my own health issues, the build was put on hold for about ten years. At that time, it was running on air and everything was "timed" correctly and she ran great. Fast forward to the past few months and my son was bugging me to finally finish this steam engine. So today I pulled it out of storage and did some inspection. Had a friend over to the house and he volunteered to help me finish. He has built numerous 1-1/2" scale steam locomotives and he actually has one of these Gene Allen ten-wheelers completed! So we're good to go . 

Just a brief description of this engine. It is 8 feet long from coupler tip on the pilot to coupler on the rear of the tender. Weighs 500 pounds dry (without water and coal). Naturally it is coal-fired. Tender holds about 8 gallons and the boiler holds about another 4-5 gallons. Drivers are 8 inches in diameter. The lead truck is fully operational with swing arm suspension and full equalization over coil springs. Took me a year to make that lead truck alone including all the machine work I did. All 6 drivers are on equalized suspension using leaf springs just like the prototype. The headlight and cab lights run off a scale model and operating Pile National steam generator. The front pilot is a solid aluminum casting from Little Engines.




























Note the mechanical lubricator just above the crosshead. The "ratchet" on the lubricator runs from the oscillating movement on the valve stem. This lubricator deposits steam oil through a small oil line to the top of the steam chest covers and then is distributed to each cylinder and piston by the steam.



















Tomorrow I lift the engine up from the rack and install the "rollers" under the drivers. Oil Around and put some air to it. Hopefully it still runs great after some years in storage!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Woo Hoo! That is a cool project! I like the multi generational aspect of it too. Looks like it will be fun to take out onto the line. Keep us informed and share photos so we can enjoy your progress.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Gary,
What a lovely looking loco.
I hope that you don't mind me asking, but will your Dad be able to see it finished?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Gary,
> What a lovely looking loco.
> I hope that you don't mind me asking, but will your Dad be able to see it finished?
> All the best,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


No, I'm sorry to say he won't. 
He passed away in March 2012 at age 97.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
It doesn't get any cooler than this.
You and the boy get that ten wheeler on the line
make your Dad proud.
Rick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

R.W. Marty said:


> Gary,
> It doesn't get any cooler than this.
> You and the boy get that ten wheeler on the line
> make your Dad proud.
> Rick


Thanks Rick..........we're gonna give it our best shot !

I hope you can make the trip down from Oregon to see us steam it up the first time.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Great story and beautiful engine. I hope you guys get it running soon!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat you got it out Gary. Looks good!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That locomotive is beautiful. I'm just sitting here smiling and looking at the pictures.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Talked to an old friend of mine today. He is my "steaming buddy" that we jointly ran an Allen mogul for over twenty years at Los Angeles Live Steamers pulling the public every Sunday.








He's the guy riding "shotgun" in the caboose in this photo.

Anyway he is also building an Allen ten wheeler identical to mine (we started at the same time in 1981). He wants to complete his also. So that's what we're going to do! We also decided today to go with propane rather than coal. Coal is more difficult to get now for model engines of this size because of Obama's crackdown on the coal industry. There is a company in North Carolina that makes custom burners to exactly fit our boiler firebox.








To give you a size comparison here......this burner is approximately 5-1/2 inches by 11 inches.








This is the pressure gauge for the steam pressure in the cab. 1-13/16 inches in diameter and all CNC machined. Beautiful little gauge!

So this weekend, I will remove the boiler from the engine frame and take it over to LALS and get a hydro static test done to make sure the boiler is still viable. There is no reason it shouldn't be. The boiler weighs about 150-170 pounds......not looking forward to getting it hauled over there!

The Gene Allen mogul is the same design as the the ten wheeler. The difference of course is the 4-wheel lead truck compared to the 2-wheel pony truck. The boiler tube is about 5 inches longer, but the firebox is the same. The ten wheeler tender is about 6 inches longer than the mogul. The valve gear, brakes and cylinder block are the same for both engines.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a little more work on the ten wheeler today. Nice warm weather to work in........a nice balmy 88 degrees .

Had to lift the 380 pound engine up from the rails on the rack and put the rollers under the drivers. Had to remove the front pilot and then remove the pin and roll the lead truck out.. Slide the first set of rollers under the front drivers and lower the engine on blocks to support the cylinder block.

























Then went to the rear of the engine and used my rerailing tool to lift the frame up high enough to install the rear rollers.

















Tomorrow I remove the pins that hold the main rods in the crossheads and remove the main rods from the crank pins. After so many years in storage, you have to check how free the drivers will turn. I will also have to remove the front heads from each cylinder and check the pistons, piston rings and the cylinder bore.









Close-up of the crosshead and the pin that attaches the main rod to the crosshead. The crosshead pin is held in place with four bolts. In this view you can see the handmade oil cups to lubricate the crosshead guides. Also you can see the stainless steel piston rod and the adjusting nut/locknut that fastens the piston rod to the crosshead.









Middle main driver showing the main rod on the crank pin. The main rod assembly is made up of several pieces. The bearing is actually split in half and the material is bearing bronze (very tough to machine). There is a metal strap that is attached to the main rod and wraps around the split bearing. Note the custom made oil cup to lubricate the main bearing. A tapered wedge is used to loosen and tighten the bearing clearance for proper fit and adjust for wear. This is prototype. To the rear of the main bearing is the joint of the side rod where it is split (NOT a solid rode). This is so that the drivers can all move up and down individually through rough track. This is part of the equalization of the suspension. The axles are 1" diameter and you can see the key in the axle/wheel. This whole assembly is probably the most difficult part of a steam engine to machine. The axles are keyed to the wheels and the keys are 90 degrees apart on each axle. The axle/wheel assembly are installed in journal boxes with needle bearings and then this assembly slides into pedestals in the engine frame. The side rods are all joined together and then have to fit on the crank pins on each wheel. EVERYTHING when assembled has to turn freely and the tolerance can ONLY vary a couple of thousandths OR it won't run OR it will bind up.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Gary!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of shots of the valve gear deep inside the frame showing the eccentric cams and expansion links. All prototype Stephenson Valve Gear. You can see why the railroad mechanics "hated" this type of valve to perform simple maintenance work and what the engineer and fireman had to do during their runs. AND this is with the boiler removed!!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the photos and updates, Gary.

It's very interesting to see the similarities and differences with this locomotive compared to the smaller steamers.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
You get it done and we will come down to see it run.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Gary,
> You get it done and we will come down to see it run.


You and Mary have a deal Paul! AND we will sit you down on the tender, give you some gloves......and you'll never be "right" again.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I will just stick to a ride. Mary ":engineered " an electric at Marty's though.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary won't have any problems running this engine. With this engine being fired on propane, it is actually easier to run than the electric. Just worry about the throttle and the brakes.

This photo was taken by my Dad the same day we bought our ten wheeler "kit".........Sunday afternoon, November 16, 1980. This was my first time ever operating a live steam locomotive. The layout was on Seymour Johnson's estate (CEO of Johnson Controls) in Montecito, CA. We had the entire railroad to ourselves. This layout was on the top of a hill, 35 acres about a mile and a half from the Pacific Ocean. 2000 feet elevation. Sorry to say the entire place is gone now.  
Gene Allen (Allen Models) was seated directly behind me keeping a watchful eye on ME and his brand new ten wheeler! My Dad's business partner and my steaming buddy, Dan O'Brien is behind Gene. We ran the remainder of the day. Put Gene's engine away and drove north to Goleta, CA to Gene's shop where Dan and my Dad and I bought two ten wheeler kits AND boilers included! .


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I'm enjoying your postings, and good luck with your revival of the engine project. Where has the time gone?

Has Marty Knox assumed ownership of Gene's business?

Larry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green said:


> Gary, I'm enjoying your postings, and good luck with your revival of the engine project. Where has the time gone?
> 
> Has Marty Knox assumed ownership of Gene's business?
> 
> Larry


Larry,

Thank you for the comments. You are right........where has the time gone. I'm 72 with two grandchildren and another on the way. It's all my daughters "fault". Now building seven Baldwin electrics (all running now!) because she wanted me to get my old Baldwin out for the grandkids......and now to "race to the barn" to get this steam engine finally "out the door".

Marty DID buy Gene's business and I did buy a few odds and ends castings I needed from him. Marty and Karen were nice people to deal with. Gene is STILL kickin'.....he ran his American (for the last time) at Bitter Creek Western a year or so ago. His son brought him down to run it. I believe Gene is around 96 or 97 mow. There are some photos of Gene's last run here:
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=97015

But Marty just sold the business to Steve Alley in Gardnerville, Nevada. That occurred within the past few months or so. It's now known as Allen Models of Nevada. Marty Knox still owns Ridge Locomotive Works and still makes boilers.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Cool stuff; for some reason it is the working turbogenerator for electrical lighting which really captured my attention.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

on30gn15 said:


> Cool stuff; for some reason it is the working turbogenerator for electrical lighting which really captured my attention.


Here are a few photos of my operating scale model Pyle National steam generator. Enjoy.....drooling permitted .

























That is a 6 inch scale next to the generator and a pair of 1 inch mics, for size comparison. The brass assembly is the steam regulator that keeps CONSTANT and even pressure going to the generator and therefore a constant voltage to the headlight and cab lights. The regulator has an adjusting nut on the top to adjust speed and therefore voltage. The generator runs at around 50,000 rpm and weighs about a pound or so. 

Francis Moseley made these over 40 years ago. I bought mine in 1981 for a paltry sum of $200 including the regulator, scale model conduit and teflon wire. Today I have seen them for sale on various large scale steam sites for as much as $1800. They are very rare now.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Great project and back story Gary. I love the multi generation connection too. 

Does the engine have a name?

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael Glavin said:


> Great project and back story Gary. I love the multi generation connection too.
> 
> Does the engine have a name?
> 
> Michael


As a matter of fact, the engine had been named. My late Dad and I (way back in 1982) decided to name it after HIS father........."Sherwood Arthur".


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some minor "teardown" today to check the smoke box interior and the cylinders and pistons. Pulled the heads and everything looked like new.










In this close-up of the smoke box interior, you can see the exhaust nozzle from the two cylingers. The petticoat is cast right into the smoke box castings (the smoke box is split into two halves...the lower section fastened to the saddle of the cylinder block and the top half with the stack and petticoat can be lifted off for easy access for maintenance.

The two flues at the top of the boiler actually carry plumbing line to work the blower line on the nozzle and any other steam appliance that would be inside the smoke box. Directly behind the petticoat on the flue sheet is the opening where the drypipe joins the throttle in the steam dome and then is attached to the steam manifold which sends steam to each cylinder block half. You can see the two copper steam lines feeding the cylinders just behind the exhaust nozzle. Also on the lower half of the boiler are the 24, 1/2 inch copper flues.









The entire front of the boiler is held by three screws to the smoke box. When everything is finished, the boiler will be wrapped in a insulation blanket and then a "Russian Iron" stove pipe jacket goes on and held in place by several adjustable brass bands. This jacket will be complicated to make because there is a taper to this jacket. The design calls for a taper to occur just beyond the sand dome and before the steam dome. This photo shows the joint.









This is the rear support for the boiler. The boiler slides in the bracket on the frame (to allow for expansion and contraction when the boiler is fired). But it doesn't allow the boiler to move from side to side....only movement front to rear.









This photo shows the rear boiler support. The boiler "slides" with this bracket. You can see the expansion slots. Bolts will be installed here so that the boiler cannot lift off the frame.









View of the rear boiler support and the Johnson Bar.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My son and I got the engine down to just valve gear now. Removing the boiler was quite a bit of work, but with the proper lift racks and rerailing devices, we were able to get it off. 


























Now with the valve gear exposed, we start to clean the old oil off and relube. Set the timing and run on air. Then the fun starts as we add all the "locomotive jewelry" and get the engine plumbed. Install the propane burners in the boiler (91,000 btu!). Fire it up and see how many steam leaks we have.  When one of these is fired up the first, they look like somebody shot 'em with a shotgun! Leaks everywhere. Gaskets have to seat and the packing in valves have to be tightened.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning Gary, been enjoying your project.
In the second picture, are those the cylinder exhaust tubes 
sticking up in the smoke box? If so shouldn't they be inside 
the petty coat???
Rick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

R.W. Marty said:


> Morning Gary, been enjoying your project.
> In the second picture, are those the cylinder exhaust tubes
> sticking up in the smoke box? If so shouldn't they be inside
> the petty coat???
> Rick


Hi Rick,

That photo exposure is a little dark in there. I fixed the exposure. You can now see the exhaust nozzle is a three piece bronze casting with the tip fastened to the lower nozzle casting. The two copper lines BEHIND the nozzle are the lines feeding each cylinder block. Right now, these are hooked to hoses to an air compressor to run on air. The tip of the nozzle is DIRECTLY below the cast petticoat and the top tip of the nozzle is EXACTLY 1 inch from the base of the petticoat. That distance is calculated to give the optimal venturi action to draw the most heat through the flues. I've added a few photos to show more detail.

























This was really a difficult shot to get. You can barely see the tip of the nozzle at the bottom of the stack and the petticoat.









This shot shows the two steam EXHAUST connections from the side of the lower nozzle to the sides of each cylinder block and the two copper lines for INTAKE to run on air. Eventually these two lines will be plumbed to a manifold on the face of the front flue sheet and drypipe from the steam dome throttle to actually feed steam to the cylinders. The cylinder block assembly is actually three pieces. The cylinder blocks are two separate castings with the ports for intake and exhaust cored in place. The smoke box saddle is the third piece. It is hollow in the center for all the plumbing for the boiler connections to the cylinders and the exhaust nozzle. Not a lot of room in there to work, even in THIS LARGE scale. If you go back to the first photo in this post, notice the row of five hex bolt heads along the top of the frame bars right and left and next to the steam chest. Each separate cylinder casting bolts to the saddle casting using the flange on the saddle. The entire assembly then slides into a u-shaped casting the holds the entire assembly to the engine. The bottom of the saddle casting has a bearing casting that holds the four-wheel lead truck. A bit complicated but makes a very strong front end.









Hope that helps explain it a little.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for going through the trouble to post the photos and explain each one. I sure am enjoying it.

Mike


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary, now it makes it clear to me, I was mistaken the copper feed lines for the cylinder exhaust.
The actual exhaust casting I took to be just a support bracket in the first photos.
See what happens when your trying to explain to novices


----------

